# Phragmipedium Wolfgang Joseph Kunisch



## Phrag-Plus (May 7, 2016)

Side by side with China Dragon


----------



## Erythrone (May 7, 2016)

Lovely


----------



## Silvan (May 7, 2016)

Gorgeous!
I have both and they better look exactly like that!
:clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2016)

Yay besseae hybrids! Did you show Joe yet?


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 7, 2016)

I love those compare and contrast pics.

Both lovely plants.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 7, 2016)

The dynamic duo. Love them both!


----------



## abax (May 7, 2016)

Both blooms are wonderful and what a size difference!
I love the color of both flowers.


----------



## troy (May 7, 2016)

You have the holy grail of phrag collections!!! Dammit, they are great!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2016)

very nice flowers and what nice sky and clouds!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 8, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids! Did you show Joe yet?



Not this time...


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2016)

You have his email address now.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2016)

On my wish list!


----------



## eaborne (May 10, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 10, 2016)

Wow, Joe Kunisch. Is he still in business? Eric? Anyone?


----------



## cnycharles (May 11, 2016)

No, within last few years closed because of health issues


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2016)

I communicated with him a couple of months ago. He is OK. However, I have not heard from the Nortons in a while...


----------

